# Reel worthless blue marlin grand championship



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Fished the tournament this weekend and fished far west into green canyon. Killed a 562 blue marlin and jumped another one off. Here's some short video 

http://vimeo.com/100653128


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

At the scales


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post, video and a sweet payday!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats on a great season! Nice video.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice Fish. Congrats fellas!


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Dosent that give ya-all the tripe crown?


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

You Guys are on a Roll : Congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## marlin77 (May 8, 2014)

Stone cold killers.

Can I ride with y'all for Labor Day?


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Awesome video. Congrats

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Alex, outstanding work Team Reel Worthless!! Absolutely amazing year you guys have had! When you dominate like you have this year it lets the world know the skills you and your team have!

Enjoyed talking to you on the dock as well! Thanks for your candor and frankness in discussing your techniques etc.... Sincerely appreciated!

Time for you and Myles to rest now!

Robert


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great job guys!!! beautiful blue!


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Y'all are awesome.


----------

